# DP in dreams



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, for the first time ever, I had DP in my dreams.. really, I don't know what to do to think positive anymore after this, because I've always had dreams as my "break" from DP, I've always felt real in dreams and I loved the feeling of waking up in the morning and remembering my dreams as normal dreams (to be honest my dreams were more real than when I'm awake) , I'm really scared that I'll have DP dreams from now on..


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I strongly identify with what your saying. My dreams have always been my unusual source of entertainment, and yes in dreams I feel real. I think the real feeling comes from the fact that dreams are basically a forced narration - you have a purpose and must move along with the story, you would think there would be no role for DP! Unfortunately I do get random DP dreams and the sensation is magnified into what must feel like a ketamine-induced dissociation - I feel entirely dissolved as a person. The sheer power of DP is frightening when your brain is not barred off by the boundaries of the physical world. If it's any solace, I used to get them regularly but haven't for several months now.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, I really hope it doesn't happen again tonight.. or any other night to be honest, it was such an awkward feeling :'(


----------



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

ThisCantBeHappening said:


> Yep, I really hope it doesn't happen again tonight.. or any other night to be honest, it was such an awkward feeling :'(


I know exactly what you mean i had my first dp dream about 3 weeks ago it was so real! id hate to have one again







(


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

staceyjo21 said:


> I know exactly what you mean i had my first dp dream about 3 weeks ago it was so real! id hate to have one again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea agreed, it's like it kills your day as soon as you wake up.. gladly I've only had 2 of those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I always am completely normal in my dreams too. I am pretty sure I had a dream where I had dp or was aware that I had dp, within the last week or two but I don't remember it thankfully. I was at the point where my dreams felt more real than the world I woke to but I don't have that so much anymore. Still, like I said, I am completely normal and dp free in my dreams. Maybe it is God's little slice of mercy to all of us.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

In my dreams I don't feel DP, but I know factually that I'm always disconnected and will never remember things. I've almost grown to accept it.


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Ive had it too but I thought it was too weird. I wake up and cry cos theyr real. Real-enough. I died in my dream the other night, but I was watching myself kill myself and I was crying, it was so real. I don't like this anymore.


----------

